# Printing from Vista to a CUPS printer



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm trying to print over my network from a computer running Vista Home Premium to a printer connected to my Mac, which uses CUPS. I don't have any issues printing to this printer from a Linux box, but have tried a bunch of things with the Vista printer setup, such as pointing to port 631 on the server computer without success. I have tried several Google searches without successfully finding a working solution. Has anyone on this forum been able to do get something like this to work? I can connect to port 631 via Firefox and get the server to print a test page, but trying to print from an application or printer setup on Vista has been fruitless.


----------



## lovswr (Jan 13, 2004)

bobnielsen said:


> I'm trying to print over my network from a computer running Vista Home Premium to a printer connected to my Mac, which uses CUPS. I don't have any issues printing to this printer from a Linux box, but have tried a bunch of things with the Vista printer setup, such as pointing to port 631 on the server computer without success. I have tried several Google searches without successfully finding a working solution. Has anyone on this forum been able to do get something like this to work? I can connect to port 631 via Firefox and get the server to print a test page, but trying to print from an application or printer setup on Vista has been fruitless.


My printer, Canon MP830, is connected to my Fedora box running CUPS. All of the windows boxes in my house (Vista SP1, XP Pro SP3, & one Win98SE) can print, but I had to get & load the Canon driver on each Windows machine first. Then the first very first time I tried to print, I had to manually select the Canon Driver. I would get some message about not having the right driver, but it would print.

Also give it some time. For big jobs it could be 5 minutes before my printer would start doing anything.


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

I had this issue once before this worked for me.

http://blog.codefront.net/2007/02/05/sharing-a-usb-printer-from-mac-os-x-to-windows/


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. It gives me something to try. From the Linux box I didn't need to load any driver so I didn't try that with Vista either.

Edit:

Still no joy, got this error message:

Unable to install printer. Operation could not be completed (error 0x000006be).


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

After several hours I gave up on the previous methods and installed Bonjour. It detected and set up the remote printer successfully in under a minute.


----------

